# Ebay Monster



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

The ebay monster strikes again.:walkingsm I just picked up a curado 200E7 for 112 including shipping. It is a not working as is with pics of the unit posted. Nothing major on the outside missing. I guess when I get it and tear it apart to fix it and super tune it and see how much in parts I have in it also I will see if it was really a good deal or not.:bounce:


----------



## doublest (Aug 30, 2010)

Good luck, I just had the same experience on EBay picked up a 201E7 did a little repair cleaned out some internal rust, and so far it looks like one of the best buys I've made on EBay in the $100.00 neighborhood for a long time.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ha, I think I was bidding on the same reel. Was it an auction that closed yesterday afternoon? I was betting that it was something simple keeping it from working, please post up what you find wrong with it.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Thats the one. Ill post and let you know what was wrong with it. I also got a citica 200E from the same seller the same day for 68. Same deal as is not working, and probably something simple.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you contact Ebay? Usually they will resolve the issue or Paypal will if you used them. 
Note, only buy from the US and only from sellers that have the Top Seller seal, and always check their feedback before buying


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I did use paypal and I appreciate the kind words but, I bought them like that on purpose. The description stated they were as is not working. I work on reels and figured it was something simple so I bid and got a good deal on both and will tear them apart when I get them and fix what ever is broke and have a couple nice fishing reels for cheap!! There were pics of the fishing reels and they were not missing any of the major, expensive parts, ie handle, frame, side plates ect... so it should be something simple like a froze bearing or the plastic idler gear for the level wind or something simple and cheap like that.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Would it be funny if I'm that seller? :dance:






















































J/K


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

george.maness86 said:


> Thats the one. Ill post and let you know what was wrong with it. I also got a citica 200E from the same seller the same day for 68. Same deal as is not working, and probably something simple.


I looked at that sellers other items and everything he has for sale is listed as "not working". Almost all of the stuff is electronics. I wonder where he is coming up with this stuff? Maybe he has a line on buying returned defective products from the manufacturers. Can't wait to hear what was wrong with the Curado, I hope it's an easy fix for you.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

george.maness86 said:


> Thats the one. Ill post and let you know what was wrong with it. I also got a citica 200E from the same seller the same day for 68. Same deal as is not working, and probably something simple.


Have you had a chance to look at it yet?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to take it apart but from the outside and function test the cap that holds the pawl (BNT0042 in is cracked in half and that's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I tore down the reel finally. I have been swamped while I was home getting reels cleaned/super tuned for people. The only problem with this reel was the pawl cap was split in half. Not too bad I think.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If you don't know what I am talking about here is a pic
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How much is the part?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Around $2


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice! Wow, someone cranked down on that bad boy!. Normally you see em cracked around the bottom. That one went right up the side! Yeah, cheap part easily replaced. Good find Bro!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool deal!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks and I was hoping it was something small like that.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Good deal. I've said it before. People just throw good stuff away. At any given moment, there are 20,000 reels on ebay. Most of them are not worth the money. But, in there among them, are some serious treasures. I have a couple of Abu 7000 reels for surf fishing that I paid about $40 for and then put into full service with a new worm gear/pawl or something similar.

I landed a 24" spanish on the beach this weekend on a $0.99 rod and a $9.00 reel thanks to the willingness of people to just toss their stuff.

One last thought: if you have ever thought about getting back into film photography, $50 will buy an SLR that was $500 new.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome Dude, congrats on a great find!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

histprof said:


> Good deal. I've said it before. People just throw good stuff away. At any given moment, there are 20,000 reels on ebay. Most of them are not worth the money. But, in there among them, are some serious treasures. I have a couple of Abu 7000 reels for surf fishing that I paid about $40 for and then put into full service with a new worm gear/pawl or something similar.
> 
> I landed a 24" spanish on the beach this weekend on a $0.99 rod and a $9.00 reel thanks to the willingness of people to just toss their stuff.
> 
> One last thought: if you have ever thought about getting back into film photography, $50 will buy an SLR that was $500 new.


My wife is actually a professional photographer :camera: (Full time, owner) and uses the DLSR's and trust me those are not cheap either. I bought her all the expensive stuff to get going, ie... lenses, 2 camera bodies, desktop, photoshop, clibration tools, and so on and I think I have around $25-30K invested in that stuff. She is to the point where she makes enough to buy it all now though.:bounce: She is set up to do any outdoor natural light and indoor on site as well as studio. She is also teaching a DSLR class at College of The Mainland.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

i HAVE BOUGHT MANY BIG REELS ON EBAY FOR PARTS OR NOT WORKING AND ALL THEY NEEDED WAS CLEANING


----------

